# Sony 47" W800A vs Sony 46"W950A



## ssj4karan (Jun 24, 2013)

Hey Guys,

I have finally narrowed down my choice to these 2 TV's.
Here i am just trying to contemplate if it is worth paying the extra 30k for the W950A.
I have demoed both the sets and here are my opinion.

I used Avengers bluray rip on both the TV's at the showroom.

Honestly could not find the difference in PQ.
The sound quality was also equal.
The W800 was brighter than the W950A.

Where the W950A shined, was when the triluminous demo disc was played.
The colors just blew the W800A out of the water.
But during normal viewing, the difference is not evident. So does it really matter?

Also i dont understand the back lighting feature and stuff. When do these come into effect?
Could not notice this at the showroom.

Also when i check for the ideal settings, Everywhere, it is said to turn off all the advanced features including the motion flow feature. Then why have these features in the first place? Does 400 Hz motion flow rate vs 800 Hz motion flow rate really matter?

Also passive 3D in W800A was very comfortable for viewing. The conversion was also very good.
The previous issue that i faced, was because i was standing too close to the TV when the conversion from 2D to 3D was done. Stand about 8ft away and its perfect.
Honestly prefer passive 3D to the active 3D.

Now the main question that comes to mind is future proof.
This is where i lean towards to the W950A.
Budget is not an issue but then earning money is not easy.
If i could save 30k, i would go ahead with it.

What do you guys have to say?
Pls share your opinion.

Thanks and Cheers,
Karan


----------



## aroraanant (Jun 24, 2013)

Obviously 950 is better, but now its upto you that how flexible is your budget.
If you have no problem spending extra money in 950 then just go ahead it with undoubtedly.
Otherwise 800 is also a good option but 950 is better.


> Does 400 Hz motion flow rate vs 800 Hz motion flow rate really matter?


It will matter for sure but it depend on what you are viewing, if you are gonna watch a lot of sport channels then it will matter a lot otherwise not much.


----------



## ssj4karan (Jun 24, 2013)

aroraanant said:


> Obviously 950 is better, but now its upto you that how flexible is your budget.
> If you have no problem spending extra money in 950 then just go ahead it with undoubtedly.
> Otherwise 800 is also a good option but 950 is better.
> 
> It will matter for sure but it depend on what you are viewing, if you are gonna watch a lot of sport channels then it will matter a lot otherwise not much.



Well everybody says it better. In what way is it better?
If i know this, The next time when i demo, i could look out for these small details.
As for my first demo, i could not see the W950A justifying its 30k premium over the W800a.

Also when the motion flow is to be *set to off* How does the 400 Hz or 800 Hz matter?


----------

